
Trans-Pacific Partnership Full Text - Analemma_
https://ustr.gov/trade-agreements/free-trade-agreements/trans-pacific-partnership/tpp-full-text
======
Analemma_
Here's one "call to action" image that's getting passed around on Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/abowersock/status/762829538535419904/pho...](https://twitter.com/abowersock/status/762829538535419904/photo/1).
While it's filled with the usual scary language and colors, looking at the
text of the agreement itself, the scary language and colors seem basically
correct.

For instance, re: the first buillet, here's Article 18.82, 3 (b). If I'm
reading it correctly, it is requiring all countries to adopt the US DMCA
system of "ISPs must take down material upon rightsholder request, without a
court order":

 _"... shall include a requirement for Internet Service Providers to
expeditiously remove or disable access to material residing on their networks
or systems upon obtaining actual knowledge of the copyright infringement or
becoming aware of facts or circumstances from which the infringement is
apparent, such as through receiving a notice of alleged infringement from the
right holder or a person authorised to act on its behalf"_

Verifying the rest of the bullet points is left as an exercise to the reader.

~~~
Tomte
That probably already exists in one way or another in many (most?) European
countries, with variations and of course without the name "DMCA".

